# Hand Feeding your p's



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Hey all I finally got my S.Mac eating out of my hand.
He's still skiddish and only comes up for the first piece of food.
I feed him every three days so he's always hungry for the first piece.
Hopefully soon he'll come up for seconds.

I can't get my Elong to hand feed but my friend hand feeds his. Now I'm wondering is this common? 
Does anyone else hand feed or are you attempting to hand feed? 
If you are or have what type of p's? How long did it take them to adjust? 
Do yours come up or do you put your arm in the tank?

Thanks


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I started with a pair of bamboo tongs....I have a feeling it wasnt a good Idea b/c now everytime I put them in he attacks them. He grabs shrimp from me but I get nervous b/c he strikes so fast and hard. He ha sh*t my hand before when turning around and it makes me a bit un-easy.


----------



## Retaks (Apr 6, 2008)

I hand feed my catfish. My piranha is still too skiddish to even think about trying it yet. he dose come brush up[ on my hand when im cleaning his tank.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2008)

I would suggest a pair of feeding tongs for hand feeding.

I got a nasty, deep cut on my finger that bled profusely and kept re-opening for days when I was struck by a Spilo (It's now Notaverage's problem :rasp: ) Luckily it was just a baby at the time. Piranha teeth are surprisingly sharp and they easily make very deep cuts in flesh.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Bullsnake said:


> I would suggest a pair of feeding tongs for hand feeding.
> 
> I got a nasty, deep cut on my finger that bled profusely and kept re-opening for days when I was struck by a Spilo (It's now Notaverage's problem :rasp: ) Luckily it was just a baby at the time. Piranha teeth are surprisingly sharp and they easily make very deep cuts in flesh.


 Thanks Bullsnake I'll be careful.


----------



## ELREYDENJ83 (Jun 25, 2008)

if you condition your piranha to attack a piece of food as your are dangling it in the water it severly increases the chances that you will get bit while cleaning or rearranging your tank. Im not saying that it is not rewarding to teach your p to eat from your hand, however you must be careful.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

that elong you have feefa has bit me a few times when i was vaccuming his tank so tongs would be better at least until he gets used to attacking the food not thing holding it.


----------

